# DVI u. Analog



## ydna (10. September 2003)

Hi Leute, habe eine Frage:

Ich habe eine Grafikkarte mit Analog u. Digitalausgang. Kann ich an beiden Anschlüssen einen Bildschirm anschliessen, damit ich dann Dualscreen habe? Müsste doch funktionieren od? Danke für eure antworten


----------



## dfd1 (10. September 2003)

Müsste eigentlich gehen, wenn der Treiber richtig installiert ist.
Bei den Anzeige-Optionen einfach auf DualScreen schalten, falls die Option nicht automatisch beim Anhängen des 2. Monitor kommt.


----------

